# Tubing/Lily Pipe size for Fluval 206?



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

I used 5/8 inch tubing and 17mm lily pipe for my 206


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

Tmuck44 said:


> I used 5/8 inch tubing and 17mm lily pipe for my 206
> 
> 
> _Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


According to my measurements, 5/8in tubing would be too small to fit over the aquastop valve connectors. Are you sure you used 5/8in? I am using 5/8in tubing with my 13mm lily pipes and Eheim 2211.

EDIT: After some research, I think you meant the ID. 5/8in ID, which seems about right. I think I found the perfect tubing here. It will be a tight fit on the pipes, but I think I will be able to make it work.


----------



## Tmuck44 (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah 5/8 id. probly should have been more specific! 


_Posted from Plantedtank.net  App  for Android_


----------

